# Shoulder Arthroplasty +



## etcscott (Apr 22, 2011)

Is it appropriate to append the -59 modifier to supraspinatus repair (23410) and biceps tenodesis (23430) when performed with a shoulder arthroplasty (23472) through the same incision?   The biceps was documented as having "a significant intrasubstance degenerative tear" and the supraspinatus "small tear along the anterior aspect with detachment from the greater tuberosity."

Thanks.


----------



## campy1961 (Apr 25, 2011)

I use mod 51 instead of mod 59 and send the op notes. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## nyyankees (Apr 25, 2011)

etcscott said:


> Is it appropriate to append the -59 modifier to supraspinatus repair (23410) and biceps tenodesis (23430) when performed with a shoulder arthroplasty (23472) through the same incision?   The biceps was documented as having "a significant intrasubstance degenerative tear" and the supraspinatus "small tear along the anterior aspect with detachment from the greater tuberosity."
> 
> Thanks.



My doc will dictate that it is a separate issue from the Total Shoulder helping get the claim paid. It all comes down to the documentation..


----------

